# EJWOX Bladder Press? Half the price of Speidel!



## AnthonySoCo (Nov 10, 2018)

I’m looking to invest in a small bladder press and came across this:

http://www.ejwox.com/product/1131/

There is a 5.3 and 10.7 gallon model both of which are about half the price of a Speidel bladder press. It appears to be well made, but I’m looking for some more info. Does anyone have any experience or feedback regarding the EJWOX press?


----------



## CDrew (Nov 10, 2018)

Chinese copy of Speidel. Looks great. Can you get spare parts for it? In the end, that becomes the critical issue. But it may be enough of a copy, that Speidel parts will fit.


----------



## CDrew (Nov 10, 2018)

And, you might also contact MoreWine. They sell this year's rental Speidel bladder presses now and the cost about 1/2 of retail. I think I got a 40L press last year for $500 so a very good price. And they keep Speidel parts available too.


----------



## AnthonySoCo (Nov 10, 2018)

CDrew said:


> And, you might also contact MoreWine. They sell this year's rental Speidel bladder presses now and the cost about 1/2 of retail. I think I got a 40L press last year for $500 so a very good price. And they keep Speidel parts available too.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## AnthonySoCo (Nov 12, 2018)

Called the company today and they were not very helpful. The gentleman I spoke with didn’t think that they could order replacement parts. He said if they could get anything it would take a minimum of a month to ship. Oh well it was worth a shot. Any recommendations for a descent bladder press that won’t break the bank or do I just bite the bullet and buy a Speidel press?


----------



## CDrew (Nov 12, 2018)

AnthonySoCo said:


> Called the company today and they were not very helpful. The gentleman I spoke with didn’t think that they could order replacement parts. He said if they could get anything it would take a minimum of a month to ship. Oh well it was worth a shot. Any recommendations for a descent bladder press that won’t break the bank or do I just bite the bullet and buy a Speidel press?



It's easy for me to recommend the Speidel because it works so well, but there are others too like Lanceman. When I got the 40L I thought it might be too small, but doing about 250-300 pounds of grapes at a time, it's just the right size. Each ferment can be pressed in 2 passes. The 90L would be just a bit too big and honestly about 60L would be ideal but that doesn't exist frm Speidel. The point is, it depends how much you do at a time. Now, if you're doing 1/2 ton at a time, you'll want a bigger press, but I can already see that for a guy in his garage doing an average amount, the 40L works well. Did you call MoreWine and see if they have rental units for sale? I drove down there to buy a 90L and the very helpful guy there talked me into the 40L and I'm glad he did.


----------



## AnthonySoCo (Nov 12, 2018)

I did call MoreWine and they said with the late harvest this year they won’t be available for a few more weeks. It’s definitley on my radar, but just continuing to look in the meantime.


----------



## Jared Retter (Nov 13, 2018)

AnthonySoCo said:


> Called the company today and they were not very helpful. The gentleman I spoke with didn’t think that they could order replacement parts. He said if they could get anything it would take a minimum of a month to ship. Oh well it was worth a shot. Any recommendations for a descent bladder press that won’t break the bank or do I just bite the bullet and buy a Speidel press?




Did you see the sale price on the 90L Speidel on Morewine?


----------



## AnthonySoCo (Nov 13, 2018)

Jared Retter said:


> Did you see the sale price on the 90L Speidel on Morewine?



I did. Looking to get 40L though. Hopefully I’ll get one of the used presses that CDrew recommended. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## StToddy (Nov 13, 2018)

Tried out my EJWOX 5.3 this year and it works just fine. See my Amazon review with an easy solution to the EU vs USA hose connection.


----------



## AnthonySoCo (Nov 15, 2018)

Well, I found a good deal and I pulled the trigger. It’s a Marchisio 40L bladder press and I’m really excited (love the green color). Thanks for all of the help and happy pressing!


----------



## tunghoangthanh_2000 (Feb 8, 2020)

Dear all
I want to try this press for wild rasberry fresh fruit. I want to select rasberry seed too. I saw 40 little of EJWOX. Can I get it. Thank you verry much.


----------



## Johnd (Feb 8, 2020)

tunghoangthanh_2000 said:


> Dear all
> I want to try this press for wild rasberry fresh fruit. I want to select rasberry seed too. I saw 40 little of EJWOX. Can I get it. Thank you verry much.



If you use a fine brewing bag to assist, you should be able to handle raspberry seeds.


----------

